# visa validity



## yoki (Dec 31, 2009)

Hi!Happy new year!
my employment pass will be expiring on march 2010.Is it possible for me to ravel in and out of malaysia before my visa expires?
how long is the processeing time for renewal of this type of visa?


----------

